

Temporary tattoos fitted with electronics make flexible, ultrathin sensors - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/08/temporary-tattoo-electronics-flexible-ultrathin-measurement-devices.ars

======
epochwolf
I think it's time to bring up the Mark of the Beast. Nothing like a good moral
panic get the blood flowing.

Panics aside, this is awesome.

------
Pointsly
This will be instrumental for gamification.

See: [http://g4tv.com/videos/44277/dice-2010-design-outside-the-
bo...](http://g4tv.com/videos/44277/dice-2010-design-outside-the-box-
presentation/)

------
jamesbkel
I could see this becoming very popular as a heart-rate etc. monitor at high-
end gyms. Slap on a tattoo that will interface with whatever machines you use,
then wash it off in the shower.

------
glimcat
Nice, but how scalable is the fabrication process?

~~~
glimcat
To answer my own question, there was an article in Science yesterday which
goes into much more detail on this project. The backing appears quite scalable
if there aren't any hidden gotchas that they didn't discuss. The electronics
are probably the tricky part, but they still look doable.

MC10 is doing the commercialization.

<http://mc10inc.com/pages/tech_overview.php>

